# UV led flatbed (substrate) printers



## caspur (May 13, 2010)

Greetings
Been reading a lot about uv led flatbed printers and they can print on just about anything without pre/post treatment. I say that if this is so very true--why do I need a garment printer, or a sublimation printer.? They state that the uv immediately dries the ink and it is waterproof, scratchproof and has great longevity. Seems like a one-for-all deal.
Prices vary but the versatility may be worth it. FYI--I had a dtg but bad relations left a bitter taste---want to come back
thanks in advance
respectfully
Albert


----------



## William Guan (Nov 20, 2014)

hello,we are manufacturer of garment flatbed printer and led uv printer,you are correct uv printer can print on any materials without precoat,but except fabric,because the uv ink will be cured after printing,if the materials is soft,the image will get crack.except fabric,any other materials are ok and good,also there will have soft uv ink soon,so we can use it for printing t-shirt and other stuff,and will be perfect option


----------

